# Towing



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I posted a message for this earlier wanting 21ers responses now I would like to hear from some 25ers.......We are going back and forth on the 21RS and the 25RSS. We want a floorplan for just the two of us and our bikes and small dog. I have not trailered at these lengths or weights before. Is the difference in the length and weight that significant with the tow vehicle. (The slide out couch is ver..ry persuasive.) I would like to hear some opinons from 25RSS owners that are out there. The 21ers were pretty persuasive.







I plan to tow with a Tahoe that has a 7800 rating. However Colorado takes about 20% of that if you travel the high country. My dealer says no problem with either......?? What do you tow with and how do you like it?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Guess that just really depends on if you need the extra door and the extra space. The slide out sofa is nice.

Same equipment inside -- just differently laid out. We like the 25RSS for that very reason.

Although the 21RS is fine we liked the extra space. Plus its only about 600 pounds heavier so not much difference in towing I noticed.

If you dont mind me asking what are the prices they are quoting you for the 21 compared to the 25. And which dealer are you going through?

thx

PS -- of course you do realize that if you showed up with a volkswagon the "dealer" would tell you no problem -- LOL


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We bought the 25RSS for the extra room. 2 of us, 2 kids, 1 dog, and the occasional friend all fit nice without tripping over each other. The slide out couch adds a lot of floor space. The kid's bikes don't go into the bunk area as easy as I would like, so I've been taking them in the truck. I don't think an adult bike would go in without some disassembly. I like the idea of the second door in case of emergency. Loaded for a trip, the TT weighs about 5900 lbs. which is right at its max GVW. The old F350 has no trouble pulling it.

Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Camp...
I've PM'ed you my info...as requested.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We have the 25rs-s and have put 2 adult bikes in through the bicycle door a couple of times. They go in and tie down fairly well, but getting them out is pretty tough. It really takes 2 people.

However, if we didn't have kids, I'd rather have a bed that was free standing so we didn't have to climb over one another to let the dogs out....


----------

